
PostgreSQL 8.4 Beta - davidw
http://lwn.net/Articles/328584/
======
pilif
aaah. another year, another release.

Ever since 7.1, I'm a near-fanatic PostgreSQL-user, if not to say fanboi.

I love, love, love PostgreSQL for its performance, its features, its awesome
community and just for the fact that it's getting better and better every
year.

Congratulations to the PostgreSQL team.

I've said it before and I'll probably say it many more times: You guys rule.

Sorry. This had to be said :-)

~~~
zmimon
Since you are someone who is seriously into postgres, can I ask you, how do
you deal with the lack of a serious solution for replication / hot standby?
Why is this not a more pressing issue for the postgresql developers?

I ask this in the following context: I frequently argue for postgresql but in
a majority of cases it gets shot down because MySQL is perceived to have a
better solution for maintaining hot standby and people actually care about
availability more than all the other retarded issues MySQL has put together.
Unbelievably, after losing the publicity war with MySQL, postgres actually
seems to now be proceeding to lose the technical war on one single issue ...
yet I don't see much urgency in the postgresql camp to care about this.

~~~
damienkatz
MySQL replication is pretty broken too. It was one of the biggest problem ares
while I worked their, tons of customer issues with it, slaves constantly
getting out of sync with masters. I think it's fundamentally because the lack
of ACID makes it impossible to serialize and replicate updates
deterministically.

~~~
davidw
InnoDB is ACID, though, isn't it? Far be it from me to defend Mysql, but
InnoDB has made it more like a real database.

------
anuraggoel
I was looking forward to built-in replication, but I'll take whatever I can
get.

